# birth of Nathan Fraser Andrew.



## rachelha (Sep 4, 2010)

Nathan Fraser Andrew was finally born on Friday 3rd September weighing 9lb, 11oz.  After a pretty traumatic birth (induction, failed forceps, c-section) we are both recovering fine. 
His blood sugar at birth was spot  on!


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the world Nathan! Congratulations Rachel - hope your getting some sleep.Bev


----------



## MCH (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations, what beautiful names  xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 4, 2010)

congratulations again rachel! He is very cute  well done xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel , hope you manage to get plenty rest hun x love to all


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel and thanks for letting us know -  you must be shattered.
I love the names!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 4, 2010)

Yey go you!!!

Glad your both ok. So so so happyfor you 

Lovely names

xx


----------



## Cate (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations!  Enjoy the babymoon


----------



## tracey w (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations! So pleased for you all.


----------



## Akasha (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2010)

Brilliant news congrats


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 4, 2010)

Great news Rachel  Welcome Nathan! 

Many congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel how wonderful. Such a lovely name xxx


----------



## Copepod (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to Nathan. Hope his parents are both well and happy?


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you both x


----------



## am64 (Sep 4, 2010)

yes !!!!!! been following your journey for a while now and wooooow well done rachel and hubby and welcome Nathan xxx hope you get home soon x


----------



## twinnie (Sep 4, 2010)

congrats well done


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fantastic news Rachel! So happy for you all! Congratulations!


----------



## ruthelliot (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done - sounds like it was really tough going worth it all. x


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 4, 2010)

What brilliant news! Congratulations, and well done on all your hard work. xxx


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Looking forwards to swopping birth stories soon, glad to hear that you are both ok it sounds like you had a tough time xxx


----------



## FairyNuff (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh well done you! Sounds like a bit of a battle but you've done it now and you have your bouncy baby boy. Can't wait to see a picture. 

Enjoy every moment xox


----------



## newbs (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations!  Glad you are both ok.  Love the name.


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 4, 2010)

congratulation and i am looking forward to the full story


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, well done! poor you going through all that but i'm sure he is worth it.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 5, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Nathan Fraser Andrew was finally born on Friday 3rd September weighing 9lb, 11oz.  After a pretty traumatic birth (induction, failed forceps, c-section) we are both recovering fine.
> His blood sugar at birth was spot  on!



Well he is a big boy 

Congratulations Rachel and Theo on baby Nathan....well done most of all to mummy. Now the fun really begins....

Bernie xxxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you're both getting on okay and get home soon.


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 5, 2010)

Deepest Congratulations.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  Welcome Nathan!  (Quite an entrance, bless you both!! )

Take care of yourself now, take it easy when you can! Well done! 

Twitchy xxx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Rachel

Congratulations on the birth of Nathan.   I still am so grateful to you for all the advice you gave me when I was first pregnant and worrying myself sick re my high blood readings.  Pleased to say I'm now nearly 33 weeks pregnant and all is going very well.  Had growth scan on Wednesday and baby is doing very well, so I suppose I'm on the last lap.  

Take care of yourself and your lovely son.

Dee xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 10, 2010)

emeraldgirl said:


> Rachel
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of Nathan.   I still am so grateful to you for all the advice you gave me when I was first pregnant and worrying myself sick re my high blood readings.  Pleased to say I'm now nearly 33 weeks pregnant and all is going very well.  Had growth scan on Wednesday and baby is doing very well, so I suppose I'm on the last lap.
> 
> ...



The last lap yey go you, Im only 17 weeks feels like forever to go.
Glad all is ok.

Yey for babies 

xx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Phoebe

I know what you mean, I felt time dragged up to the 20wk scan, but once I had that, time just seemed to accelerate, so hope the same thing happens for you. If you think of it, you're nearly half way there. 

Keep well and healthy.

Dee xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi girl lovely to hear from you so close now, so pleased to hear everything is going well xx


----------

